# Fertilizer in ponds.



## SteveM (25 May 2020)

Hi all.
I wondered if anyone has dosed ponds with fertilizer and found any problems with wildlife or fish. I'm just starting dosing a small pond, then I'll move on to the 2 bigger ones. I just don't want to do it and find loads of dead wildlife or koi. Any experience appreciated. 
Cheers 
Steve


----------



## Kezzab (25 May 2020)

@zozo linked to a massive thread on this the orher day. Cant find it now...


----------



## Hufsa (25 May 2020)

This one maybe?


----------



## Kezzab (25 May 2020)

Hufsa said:


> This one maybe?


Bingo.


----------



## zozo (25 May 2020)

Kezzab said:


> @zozo linked to a massive thread on this the orher day. Cant find it now...



It's a sticky.. Very first post in the "Ponds" section... 

But indeed, the title doesn't really reveal what it is about if you are not familiar what EI..


----------

